# ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-كل&#1605



## antoon refaat (10 ديسمبر 2005)

*ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-كل&#1605*

"+†+"
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

"استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى"

سلام المسيح لكل اخواتى واخواتى فى الرب يسوع

الرب يبارك حياتكم من الان والى الابد امين

اكتوبر29                19 بابة               السبت
"+†+"
اية اليوم
+++†+++

 يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك ينصرك اسم اله يعقوب
"+†+"
كلمه روحيه
+++†+++



ليكن سبيلنا الانجاز , ولندع الإطناب لمرة اخرى
"+†+"
مزمور اليوم
+++†+++
وعلى الافعى وملك الحيات تطأ , وتسحق الاسد والتنين , لانة يوصى ملائكته من اجلك , ليحفظوك فى سائر طرقك. هلليلويا
((11 ، 13 : 91 مزمور))
"+†+"
انجيل اليوم
+++†+++

   وفي تلك الساعة تهلل يسوع بالروح وقال احمدك ايها الآب رب السماء والارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء واعلنتها للاطفال.نعم ايها الآب لان هكذا صارت المسرة امامك. 
والتفت الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له. 
والتفت الى تلاميذه على انفراد وقال طوبى للعيون التي تنظر ما تنظرونه. 
لاني اقول لكم ان انبياء كثيرين وملوكا ارادوا ان ينظروا ما انتم تنظرون ولم ينظروا وان يسمعوا ما انتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا
((لو 10 : 21 - 24)) 
"+†+"
السنكسار
+++†+++
استشهاد القديس ئيؤفيلس وزوجتة بالفيوم
 +†+
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس ثاؤفيلس وزوجته بالفيوم فى أيام دقلديانوس الملك الشرير،وذلك أن بعضهم وشى بهما عند الوالي انهما مسيحيان، فاستحضرهما الوالي وسألهما فاعترفا بالسيد المسيح له المجد فأمر أن تحفر حفرة عميقة ويلقيان فيها. ثم يردم عليهما بالحجارة، وهكذا نفذ الأمر، ونالا إكليل الشهادة.

شفاعتهما تكون معنا. آمين.

+†+
عقد مجمع بانطاكيه لمحاكمة بولس الساموساطى
 +†+
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 280م اجتمع مجمع مقدس بكنيسة إنطاكية لمحاكمة بولس الساموساطي، الذي كان من أهل ساموساط ، وقدم بطريركا على إنطاكية، وقد غرس الشيطان في عقله الاعتقاد بأن السيد المسيح إنسان عادى بسيط ، خلقه الله واصطفاه ليخلص به البشر، وأن مبتدأ المسيح بكليته من مريم، وأن اللاهوت لم يتحد به، بل صحبه بالمشيئة وأن الله إقنوم واحد، ولم يكن يؤمن بالابن ولا بالروح القدس.

فاجتمع بسببه مجمع بمدينة إنطاكية وكان ذلك فى أيام حكم الملك أورليانوس، وبطريركية الأب ديوناسيوس الرابع عشر على الإسكندرية، وذلك قبل مجمع نيقية بخمس وأربعين سنة.

ولشيخوخة الأب ديوناسيوس بطريرك الإسكندرية لم يستطع الحضور معهم، فكتب رسالة ضمنها الاعتقاد بأن السيد المسيح كلمة الله وابنه، وأنه مساو له في الجوهر وفى الألوهية والأزلية وأن الثالوث الأقدس ثلاثة أقانيم في خواصها لاهوت واحد، وأن أحد الثالوث الذي هو الابن تجسد وصار أنسانا كاملا متحدا اتحادا طبيعيا، واستشهد على ذلك بشهادات كثيرة من الكتب العتيقة والحديثة وأرسل الرسالة مع قسيسين من علماء الكنيسة.

واجتمع الثلاثة عشر أسقفا والقسيسان، وحضر بولس المذكور، وسألوه عن بدعته التي ينادى بها فأقر ولم ينكرها، فدحض الآباء مزاعمه، وقرءوا عليه رسالة الأب ديوناسيوس، وأسمعوه قول الرسول عن السيد المسيح كلمة الله، وأنه " بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره" (عب 1 : 3) فلم يقبل قولهم، ولم يرجع عن عقيدته الفاسدة، فقطعوه وحرموه هو وكل من يقول بقوله، ونفوه عن كرسيه. ووضع الآباء قوانين هي إلى اليوم بيد المؤمنين يتبعونها، ويشترعون بفرائضها، بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا. آمين.

+†+

يظهر الضباب والقشع



اذكرونى فى صلاتكم

اخوكم فى المسيح 

انطون
"لان فرح الرب هو قوتكم


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (13 ديسمبر 2005)

موضوع حلو بس عايز نشاط


----------



## ميرنا (14 ديسمبر 2005)

كمله واوعدك يتثبت


----------



## antoon refaat (18 ديسمبر 2005)

قدرش اوعدك لاني مش متخصص يا اختي ميرنا  خليكي مع كيرو هو الكنج بجد في كده


----------



## نوسو (9 يونيو 2008)

انا جديده معاكم واتمني انى اكون اخت ليكم

انا نفسي اشاااااارك معاكم بمواضيع جديده انشاء الله تعجبكم

لا تفكر فى الامر كثييييييرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر

لانه هكذا احب الله اعالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به

ياريت تصلوا من اجلي علشان امتحاناتى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم

اتمنى انكم تصلوا من اجلى علشان امتحاناتى

انا معك طول الايام والي انقضاء الدهر

الله يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفه الحق يقبلون

لالالالا تخف لانى معك

الذي دعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضي القصد و النعمه التي اعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الازمنه الازليه

من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى

فكيف ننجو نحن ان اهملنا خلاصا هذا مقداره تامل بسيط مني في هذه الايه نحن حصلنا علي خلاص مجاني فلماذا لا نقبله بل و نسفه 

شكرااااااااا جداااا لكل اللى كان بيصليلي


----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

*الفكره جميله يا انطون وياريت فعلا تقدر تتنفذ *
*بشكرك علي موضوعك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## نوسو (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

ياريت تصلوا من اجلي علشان امتحاناتى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## نوسو (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

اتمنى انكم تصلوا من اجلى علشان امتحاناتى


----------



## نوسو (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

انا معك طول الايام والي انقضاء الدهر


----------



## نوسو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

الله يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفه الحق يقبلون


----------



## نوسو (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

لالالالا تخف لانى معك


----------



## mero_engel (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-كل&#*

*ربنا يكون معاك يا نوسو *
*ومع كل اللي بيمتحنوا*​


----------



## نوسو (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

الذي دعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضي القصد و النعمه التي اعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الازمنه الازليه


----------



## نوسو (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى


----------



## نوسو (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

فكيف ننجو نحن ان اهملنا خلاصا هذا مقداره    تامل بسيط مني في هذه الايه نحن حصلنا علي خلاص مجاني فلماذا لا نقبله بل و نسفه


----------



## نوسو (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

شكرااااااااا جداااا لكل اللى كان بيصليلي


----------



## نوسو (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

كانوا ودعاء كا لحمام وحكماء كالحيات


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-ك&#160*

شكرا عل موضوع مع انو ما فهمت فكرته بل ضبط

يسوع يبارككم


----------



## FARG.ALEX (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ايه اليوم-انجيل اليوم-السنكسار اليومى-كل&#*

صلو من اجلي ومن اجل كل من هو بعيد عن الكنيسة والرب يسوع


----------

